# Xfinity home camera install



## ecelectric

customer called me to clean up wiring after having her xfinity security system , cameras , and automation installed .This was a brand new 3500 square foot house we just finished , hard to believe these idiots can walk into a house like that and install cameras like this . Oh and there automation package consisted of two lamps plugged into a wifi module .there keypad is cool , looks like a small tablet but there is no way to mount it because if the power supply . What a joke .


----------



## ecelectric

BTW the other wire u see is my cat5 that I snaked from the basement to fix this mess


----------



## azgard

That makes me want to cry.


----------



## FrunkSlammer

What a scam.


----------



## NacBooster29

Looks good!


----------



## Tfelectric1

ecelectric said:


> customer called me to clean up wiring after having her xfinity security system , cameras , and automation installed .This was a brand new 3500 square foot house we just finished , hard to believe these idiots can walk into a house like that and install cameras like this . Oh and there automation package consisted of two lamps plugged into a wifi module .there keypad is cool , looks like a small tablet but there is no way to mount it because if the power supply . What a joke .


i was getting my modem and phone installed thru them at my home. We'll I ran all the lines for the catv and phone cause I was getting it bundled. I showed my wife where it all was so she could show the installer when he got there. Well he did not use what had installed which by the way was snaked in the walls with plates and run thru the WIDE open basement. Instead he runs black cable around the outside of a White House and drills holes thru my siding. Thru my walls and runs wire around rooms stapled to trim work. I came home and flipped the FU-K out !!! They told my wife I used the wrong RG-6 and had to run their Rg-6. Her not knowing better and not wanting to bother me and also just wanting tv told them to do it. Needless to say they were not paid for the instillation after his supervisor came out and just shook his head and didn't have much to say. He also left a mess everywhere he worked. If us as electricians did that we would be fired on the spot for the unprofessional workmanship. I guess that's why they are catv installers and not electricians. Just sayin.


----------



## ecelectric

I see nothing good from them doing more then cable , they also changed her thermostat to a wifi one . I also have my CATV home runned and when I got the new x1 platform installed the guy who came was psyched that I pretty much had everything done for him . I was actually running around swapping boxes for him while he did his thing in the basement . I guess it's hit or miss .


----------



## That_Dude

Welcome to Crapcast. Last time they installed something in my house they broke the DVD player. Got rid of the company on the spot. 

Xfinity=Scam.


----------



## someonespecial

It's all this iControl garbage that is a poor excuse for a security system. All the cable outfits use the same stuff - http://www.ucontrol.com/customers/index.php


----------



## don_resqcapt19

These types of installs is why I have not switched from cable to satellite TV. I don't want a satellite installer doing things like that to my house, and I really don't know enough about it to do my own pre-install.


----------



## MisterCMK

A buddy of mine was having satellite installed in his new to him house with refinished original wood floors. The dip**** on the other end of the 18" auger bit was going to drill through the floor instead of fishing the open wall into the basement. Apparently he had choice words for me when I told him that I could have fished that wall with my pocket knife. He claimed "should have called an electrician if you wanted it in the wall." 

Any TV provider be it SATV or CATV is going to do **** work 9 times out of 10.


----------



## FlyingSparks

Violation of 800.24


----------



## ponyboy

FlyingSparks said:


> Violation of 800.24


People actually read/follow 800??


----------



## FlyingSparks

ponyboy said:


> People actually read/follow 800??


In the hospital where I work they do.


----------



## Edrick

99% of the time it's not the fault of the installer as it is the company who hires cheap labor, poor training, demands they meet quotas or doesn't want to spend time on it being done right.


----------



## Magnettica

> *800.24 Mechanical Execution of Work.* Communications
> circuits and equipment shall be installed in a neat and
> workmanlike manner. Cables installed exposed on the surface
> of ceilings and sidewalls shall be supported by the
> building structure in such a manner that the cable will not
> be damaged by normal building use. Such cables shall be
> secured by hardware, including straps, staples, cable ties,
> hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not
> to damage the cable. The installation shall also conform to
> 300.4(D) and 300.11.



Clearly a violation.


----------



## Magnettica

Edrick said:


> 99% of the time it's not the fault of the installer as it is the company who hires cheap labor, poor training, demands they meet quotas or doesn't want to spend time on it being done right.


So only 1% of the time it's homeowner who doesn't want to spend a lot of money?


----------



## Edrick

Magnettica said:


> So only 1% of the time it's homeowner who doesn't want to spend a lot of money?


99% of the time it's the users fault who doesn't want to pay for a proper install.


----------

